# Wanna be a stagehand? Four days and $1299!



## derekleffew (Apr 27, 2017)

Link to video at http://www.ktnv.com/morning-blend/get-ready-with-steadi-42617 .
UNLV Continuing Education's STEADI (Stage Technician Education And Development Intensive).

> After it's all over and done with, you are prepared for an entry-level position in live event production.



http://continuingeducation.unlv.edu/catalog/stage-technician-education-development-intensive-steadi


----------



## Van (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## soundlight (Apr 27, 2017)

They just called Richard Cadena a "Roadie".


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 27, 2017)

All those Fullsail grads must be pissed.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 27, 2017)

derekleffew said:


> After it's all over and done with, you are prepared for an entry-level position in live event production.



Is that code for you know how to mop, hang a light, and over/under a mic cable, or do you have to pay extra for the class on over/under?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Apr 27, 2017)

Does it come with a t-shirt?


----------



## JChenault (Apr 27, 2017)

Well the guy had a nice ETCP shirt on.


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 27, 2017)

MNicolai said:


> Is that code for you know how to mop, hang a light, and over/under a mic cable, or do you have to pay extra for the class on over/under?


You forgot box pushing 101.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 27, 2017)

MNicolai said:


> Is that code for you know how to mop, hang a light, and over/under a mic cable, or do you have to pay extra for the class on over/under?



You know what, more people need to be taught proper mop and sweeping technique. Also sweeping compound should be more common.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 27, 2017)

gafftapegreenia said:


> You know what, more people need to be taught proper mop and sweeping technique. Also sweeping compound should be more common.


I've had students who after a year still can't mop or drive a screw properly, I'm sure cramming it into 4 days with everything else would have fixed it.


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 27, 2017)

josh88 said:


> I've had students who after a year still can't mop or drive a screw properly.


There's driving a screw, both by hand and with a drill driver, but then there are the really simple basics like drilling a pilot diameter hole through the top piece of wood and into the second layer. Then there's coming back with a larger diameter clearance bit and drilling a clearance hole through the upper piece of stock ONLY. Finally there's grabbing the driver drill, with the correct bit, and driving the actual screw. So MANY folks skip the first two steps, jump directly to their 24 volt "Real Man's" drill, the one they need a holster and suspenders to carry if they don't want it to pull their pants off, and then complain about how lumber splits and strips too easily. Where have we failed our young uns?
Excuse me. I'll crawl back into my hole now (and polish the "Stanley Yankee" I had to purchase to fulfill my IA tool list in the early '70's). On the plus side, the Yankee NEVER required charging.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 27, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> On the plus side, the Yankee NEVER required charging.


The Yankee was "charged" every time it went from "flaccid" to "excited."


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 27, 2017)

derekleffew said:


> The Yankee was "charged" every time it went from "flaccid" to "excited."


I've often wished we had a 'Doubly Like' button but now I'm also seeing a need for a "Boo!" button.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 28, 2017)

... This is painful... The Hosts make it worse...


----------



## JohnD (Apr 28, 2017)

soundlight said:


> They just called Richard Cadena a "Roadie".


It could be worse, they could have called him a techie!


StradivariusBone said:


> Does it come with a t-shirt?


_*Stanley Yankee *_the t-shirt, do you get certificated?


----------



## Moose Hatrack (Apr 28, 2017)

Good hosts are tough to find. Several years ago a big name rock band filmed a reunion type of show in their home town. The enjoyable concert video premiered within the local PBS affiliate pledge drive. The concert was enjoyable but the in-studio pledge pitches were nothing short of offal. One host was knowledgeable about rock, the rest had never seen a rock concert let alone these local heroes. The whole thing was wheels-off please-make-it-stop-but-I-can't-stop-watching awkward. One of the congenial codgerly hosts asked a bandmember, "I noticed you ended that song with a BA Duppa BA Duppa BAH. Is that some kind of signature ending you guys use?" The interviewee just stared at him for a couple seconds and turned 180 to someone off camera and said. "I don't believe this". I don't know if it got worse because I was no longer willing to suspend disbelief.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 29, 2017)

Well heck, when I got in with some of the non-union staging companies, the only thing required was the ability to buy a C-wrench.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 29, 2017)

I'd be willing to send the closes person to this event just to get some feedback of what really is taught. 

130 of us have to want to know about. #MakeMeHand


----------



## Scarrgo (Apr 29, 2017)

that and a go-pro so we can all learn...


----------



## Amiers (Apr 29, 2017)

I vote we add a poll listing all the veganites of who we should send


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 29, 2017)

I think that our resident curmudgeon has the most time to offer and may offer the best dictation of said event.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't put a lot of stock in the whole "Go to this class and now you've got a skilled workforce" kind of spin they're putting on this, but the Workforce Connection angle is interesting.

On one hand it seems absurd to pay $1299 for this, but on the other I graduated college with $70K in student loans, so who's the real sucker?


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 29, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> I think that our resident curmudgeon has the most time to offer and may offer the best dictation of said event.


But is he still capable of learning and retaining?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## rsmentele (May 1, 2017)

Its all about what YOU put into it!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 5, 2017)

Tell ya what, for anyone interested you can come cut apart cable looms at Squeek Lights, and I will only charge you $999 for the pleasure!


----------



## RonHebbard (May 5, 2017)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Tell ya what, for anyone interested you can come cut apart cable looms at Squeek Lights, and I will only charge you $999 for the pleasure!


I have to bring my own Olfa knife, right?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## techieman33 (May 6, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> I have to bring my own Olfa knife, right?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



I'm not sure you can be trusted to do it with a knife. I'll suggest that they provide you with a pair of safety scissors for the low low price of $49.99


----------



## Chris15 (May 6, 2017)

techieman33 said:


> I'm not sure you can be trusted to do it with a knife. I'll suggest that they provide you with a pair of safety scissors for the low low price of $49.99


A mere 2000% mark up on what the average pair of toddler safety scissors are priced at (we were talking those kind of safety scissors right? Plastic with a "blade" that barely cuts paper)


----------



## Amiers (May 6, 2017)

That's the lesson duh. If you can cut with safety scissors. You can cut with anything. 

Will that be cash or credit please.


----------



## Chris15 (May 6, 2017)

Well at least you'll know if you can cut it in the industry...
Or you're cut out for this type of work...


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 6, 2017)

You'll be a cut above the other entry level candidates?


----------



## Amiers (May 6, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> You'll be a cut above the other entry level candidates?


Now you are just splitting hairs.


----------



## TheaterEd (May 8, 2017)

As long as they teach you how to properly complete a cirCUT, the program graduates might make the cut.

How many Dad jokes can we get out of this?...


----------



## chausman (May 8, 2017)

I was hoping we'd cut it out.


----------

